# Pigeons and doves



## pidgemom

I am trying to place several pigeons (senior aged) and doves for a friend of mine who has two terminal illnesses. These birds were kept in an indoor coop and had 'out time' in the garage. They are not accustomed to outdoor weather or small cages. I am hoping to place soon as possible. Time is running out for my friend and I would like her to have the peace of mind that they are in good homes. I live in IL. Any help would be greatly appreciated (preferrably close to/or in IL). Thank you, Chris


----------



## spirit wings

to state where in IL you are, there may be a member close. also if you can post pictures of the birds or tell what breed of pigeons that may help. you can always advertise on craigslist and screen the interested persons to see if they would be a suitable home. good luck, it is very sad about your friend and your a real friend for helping with their birds.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

pidgemom said:


> I am trying to place several pigeons (senior aged) and doves for a friend of mine who has two terminal illnesses. These birds were kept in an indoor coop and had 'out time' in the garage. They are not accustomed to outdoor weather or small cages. I am hoping to place soon as possible. Time is running out for my friend and I would like her to have the peace of mind that they are in good homes. I live in IL. Any help would be greatly appreciated (preferrably close to/or in IL). Thank you, Chris


 

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. I know that finding these birds would make the rest of her life easier and give her peice of mind.

When you say "senior" birds do you know the ages? We live in WI. but the pigeons we take in have to be able to live in a loft. Like spirit wings posted photos would be a great help & would you be willing to ship? Doing this would open up the possibility of placing them.

I wish you good luck in finding homes.


----------



## TAWhatley

If anyone can help Chris in placing these birds, that would be a truly wonderful thing. 

Terry


----------



## pidgemom

Spirit,
are you located in IL or Iowa?


----------



## pidgemom

Here are descriptions of some of the birds:
Pigeons
Hamlet - has major injuries (gets picked on by other pigeons)
Adolph - wing injury, purple neck but plain body (13 - 14 yrs old)
Morris - tame (transferred in to the refuge no other info)
Mary - white-cream color, racing pigeon that failed
Herb - droopy wing (an injury that never healed), 2nd oldest
Oopsy - TAME and VERY FRIENDLY (born into the refuge by accident)

I, myself, would love to adopt Oopsy, but I just don't have the room for him (?). I am already adopting five and I am at max with the ones I already have.

Doves 
Isabel - needs weekly beak trim, extremely tame
Baby - extremely tame (Baby and Isabel should go together)
Bucky - kind of spacey like (hangs out with Hamlet, the pigeon)


----------



## pidgemom

I thank all those that are taking the time to re-read this post.
Are there members in IL or IA that may be interested in adopting? WI and IN members would be a possibility too.


----------



## pidgemom

If anyone would like to contact me privately, please do.


----------



## Big T

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/flightless-bird-needed-in-michigan-44964.html

This guy is in michigan and looking for a flightless bird for his bird. From your list you two might be able to help one another.

Tony

PS Spirit is in Virginia


----------



## pidgemom

Thanks Tony,
I replied to that post. Hope to hear from him. I believe I can help him - help me. Thank you again.


----------



## pidgemom

No replies yet. 
Is there anyone else that would consider helping re-home these wonderful pigeons and doves?


----------



## Big T

pidgemom said:


> No replies yet.
> Is there anyone else that would consider helping re-home these wonderful pigeons and doves?



Are you willing to ship?


----------



## pidgemom

Sorry, shipping is not an option. However, maybe we can put together a 1/2 way meet. Is this something you can do?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Where in IL. are you located? Possibly meet 1/2, I live close to the IL./WI. state line.

I might be able to take the doves.


----------



## pidgemom

I live in Moline IL


----------



## turtleandtoad

Hello. I'm new to the forum and searching for my first pigeon. I live near Chicago and can meet you part-way. I'm looking for a very friendly single pet pigeon to be kept indoors. I'm very interested in adopting Oopsy if you think he would be suited to this situation.
you can email me directly at [email protected]

thanks!


----------



## spirit wings

bumping..... find homes for these special pigeons!...............


----------



## pidgemom

Hi Robin, please contact via email [email protected] in regards to your reply.


----------



## pidgemom

I am still looking for homes. 
Members, please consider adopting these (in pairs) birds that have no place to go. 
Looking for homes that are close to IL / IA.


----------



## Hillybean

Hello,
how many still need placed?

I am in Southern,IN...I have a loft... 
I have also had birds indoors..so slow acclimation to loft is possible.

I could also possibly transport to Ohio, or KY.

I have been traveling from Vincennes, to Fort Wayne here lately.

Please let me know, pm or even e-mail.
Hilly

P.S. I am so sorry about your friend...this has to be even harder on him/her than the actual illness...heartbreak..from lost of birds it worse than being sick. Sending hugs their way.


----------



## pidgemom

Oh Hilly,
you may be a life saver here. My friend had another close call to the ER and she knows time is running out for her. My promise to her is to place all her birds in the best homes possible.
List and descriptions of the birds:

Pigeons
Hamlet - has major injuries (gets picked on by other pigeons)
Adolph - wing injury, purple neck but plain body (13 - 14 yrs old)
Morris - tame (transferred in to the refuge no other info)
Mary - white-cream color, racing pigeon that failed
Herb - droopy wing (an injury that never healed), 2nd oldest
Oopsy - TAME and VERY FRIENDLY (born into the refuge by accident)

Doves
Isabel - needs weekly beak trim, extremely tame
Baby - extremely tame (Baby and Isabel should go together)
Bucky - kind of spacey like (hangs out with Hamlet, the pigeon)

Your help is GREATLY NEEDED AND APPRECIATED. If possible, would I be able to speak to you directly over the phone?


----------



## Hillybean

Emailing you .

-Hilly


----------



## pidgemom

I am still trying to place several birds. Please take the time to re-read this post.


----------



## Big T

pidgemom said:


> I am still trying to place several birds. Please take the time to re-read this post.


I know you do not want to but there are some great people here that can help you if you were willing to ship. 

Think about it,
Tony


----------



## pidgemom

Thank you Tony,
I understand that. But I am doing this for a friend and shipping is not an option for her. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Big T

Bump, Anyone in IL interested?


----------



## pidgemom

Thank you for remembering these birds. I have not placed any.


----------

